# Logitech Wireless DJ Music System and a Mac?



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi, Does anyone know if the Logitech Wireless DJ Music System can be used with a Mac? It looks like it says it's meant to be used with a PC, but it's been out for a while, so I was wondering if maybe they released new software or something to make it Mac compatible?

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/business/products/speakers_audio/devices/216&cl=ca,en

Thanks


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless someone created drivers for it in Mac OS X, no.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Is this even Mac friendly?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Take my Logitech Z-10 speakers for example, it has nifty featuers like song display, play button, etc. but it's all only Windows compatible. Hence:

Marc Liyanage - Software - Mac OS X Packages - LogitechLCDTool

Some guy created drivers for it so now it mostly works. I've donated money to him and think that financially compensating these driver writers is a good incentive to get them to write more drivers for more products until these manufacturers stick their head out of the sand and see that the Mac community is a growing demographic.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> Is this even Mac friendly?


That's exactly what I was asking... Apparently it's not, but I wasn't sure if maybe they've added Mac support by now, or if someone released an OS X driver like the previous poster mentioned.

I looked at the Airport Express, but this Logitech systems seems much more useful because of the remote that lets you navigate your playlists remotely.


----------

